# Big Typhoon in a Thermaltake Armor w/25cm fan?



## x800professor (Jan 18, 2007)

Do you guys think a  Big Typhoon would fit in a Thermaltake Armor w/25cm fan?

I'm planning on attaching it to an e6600 on an EVGA nForce 680i SLI motherboard.  I'm building a new computer with a nice x1950XT and some corsair TWIN2X2048-6400C4 ram.  This isn't my first build (that was a PIII-450 machine years ago), but I'm a bit apprehensive about clicking that checkout button on newegg because I'm not sure if the big typhoon will fit with that big side fan.  If it does fit, that fan should work with the big typhoon to keep my CPU chilly at beyond 3.0GHz I think.  Also, anyone using that EVGA board or the x1950XT with anything to say about either of them?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Boneface (Jan 18, 2007)

Well as for the 1950xt i would go for the HIS version i have the saphhire version and kicking my ass for not getting the his one


----------



## x800professor (Jan 18, 2007)

Boneface said:


> Well as for the 1950xt i would go for the HIS version i have the saphhire version and kicking my ass for not getting the his one



The HIS is 299.99-30 mir, while the sapphire is 249.99-30 mir.  So $269.99 vs $219.99.  Is it worth $50?  Those are newegg prices by the way.


----------



## x800professor (Jan 18, 2007)

Let me think here.  The armor is about 221mm wide.  The fan sticks out about an inch and a half or so, which is about 38mm.  Let's just eliminate 15mm for side thickness, motherboard and whatever.  The typhoon is about 127mm tall.  So 221-38-15=168.  168>127.  Does anyone have any thoughts about this?  That leaves about 41mm or a little over an inch and a half between the fans.  Well, what do you think?


----------



## DOM (Jan 18, 2007)

x800professor said:


> The HIS is 299.99-30 mir, while the sapphire is 249.99-30 mir.  So $269.99 vs $219.99.  Is it worth $50?  Those are newegg prices by the way.



I got the HIS Radeon X1950XT IceQ3 Turbo just cuz of the cooler it would of cost me more when I got mine, cuz to get the Saphhire and the Zalman vf900 was $15 more when i got my card

and on the case cuz if it doesnt fit cant you put the case fan on the outside??


----------



## DOM (Jan 18, 2007)

Boneface said:


> Well as for the 1950xt i would go for the HIS version i have the saphhire version and kicking my ass for not getting the his one



Why are you kicking your self in the a$$


----------



## x800professor (Jan 18, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> I got the HIS Radeon X1950XT IceQ3 Turbo just cuz of the cooler it would of cost me more when I got mine, cuz to get the Saphhire and the Zalman vf900 was $15 more when i got my card
> 
> and on the case cuz if it doesnt fit cant you put the case fan on the outside??



The armor should be extremely well ventilated...I wonder what that will do to the temps on the x1950XT...







Good thinking on the fan outside the case, but I don't think it would work in this situation.


----------



## oinkypig (Jan 18, 2007)

ya, it will definitely fit in the case. i own a black Tt Armor w/ side panel, but w/o the fan. i also have a big typhoon in that case on my AMD 3800 x2 @ 2.75Ghz and ive got about 3-5 inches to spare between the typhoon and the side panel.

THE BIG TYPHOON WILL FIT IN THAT CASE


----------



## x800professor (Jan 18, 2007)

oinkypig said:


> ya, it will definitely fit in the case. i own a black Tt Armor w/ side panel, but w/o the fan. i also have a big typhoon in that case on my AMD 3800 x2 @ 2.75Ghz and ive got about 3-5 inches to spare between the typhoon and the side panel.
> 
> THE BIG TYPHOON WILL FIT IN THAT CASE



Thank you.  Now as soon as I'm done worrying over whether or not to get the x1950XT I'll be buying my new rig.


----------



## oinkypig (Jan 18, 2007)

we aware with the Tt armor case that the only way you will fit a dual slot graphix card in it, you either have to take the tool less expansion slot off or screw it off-put the card in-then reattach it. or you could just push really hard to squeeze it in there.


----------



## x800professor (Jan 18, 2007)

oinkypig said:


> we aware with the Tt armor case that the only way you will fit a dual slot graphix card in it, you either have to take the tool less expansion slot off or screw it off-put the card in-then reattach it. or you could just push really hard to squeeze it in there.



When I remove the toolless thing, I get a regular screwdriver using slot, right?  I hate toolless PCI/AGP/PCI-Express.  I always remove it.


----------



## oinkypig (Jan 19, 2007)

ya, you'll be able to screw them in, but i reattached mine.


----------



## Frogger (Jan 19, 2007)

just messured the depth of that fan from an armor that i have .. it's 1.5 in.


----------



## Protius (Jan 19, 2007)

oinkypig said:


> we aware with the Tt armor case that the only way you will fit a dual slot graphix card in it, you either have to take the tool less expansion slot off or screw it off-put the card in-then reattach it. or you could just push really hard to squeeze it in there.



both my x1800's fit in fine without screws or taking anything off, it may be a bit tricky but it can be done


----------



## oinkypig (Jan 19, 2007)

Protius said:


> both my x1800's fit in fine without screws or taking anything off, it may be a bit tricky but it can be done



yes i no. i have an x1800 xt and i had to sqeeze it through. my 7900 gtx wont sqeeze through though. the only reason the x1800's sqeeze through is because they have a small slit in the metal between the 2 slots that perfectly aligns with tool less snap ons


----------



## x800professor (Jan 19, 2007)

Frogger said:


> just messured the depth of that fan from an armor that i have .. it's 1.5 in.



You mean the fan is 1.5 inches in depth, or the big typhoon is 1.5 inches away from the fan?


----------



## Frogger (Jan 19, 2007)

"You mean the fan is 1.5 inches in depth" yes
"ive got about 3-5 inches to spare between the typhoon and the side panel."
lots of room to spare


----------



## x800professor (Jan 19, 2007)

Frogger said:


> "You mean the fan is 1.5 inches in depth" yes
> "ive got about 3-5 inches to spare between the typhoon and the side panel."
> lots of room to spare



Good, I ordered my new rig.  I must be getting pretty good at judging the depth of things...considering my guess for the depth of that fan was 1.5".  
What do you guys think of the new rig?  Certainly better than my current one.

EVGA 122-CK-NF68-AR LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600
Thermaltake Big Typhoon
CORSAIR XMS2 TWIN2X2048-8500C5
Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 400GB
SAPPHIRE Radeon X1950XT
Thermaltake Armor Series VA8003BWS w/ 25CM Fan

I'm planning on adding a sound card later when I have the money.


----------



## Frogger (Jan 19, 2007)

spring for another hdd and go raid don't know $$ on the 400gb
but you can prob get 2X Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250gb for $100us each 
?? what psu on the new rig??


----------



## x800professor (Jan 19, 2007)

Frogger said:


> spring for another hdd and go raid don't know $$ on the 400gb
> but you can prob get 2X Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 250gb for $100us each
> ?? what psu on the new rig??



$119.99 for the drive.   PowerTek 750W F5-Series for the PSU.

The PSU has had nothing but glowing reviews and people are using it for dual 8800s, so it should be just fine for my rig.  I might go RAID later...I don't have the money right now.


----------



## Frogger (Jan 19, 2007)

post some pics when done  have fun F


----------



## x800professor (Jan 19, 2007)

Frogger said:


> post some pics when done  have fun F



Oh I will.    I haven't been able to build a full computer in quite a while that I actually get to keep (I sometimes build computers for family members and friends, so I have to watch them go after I'm done).  I'm sick of my Frankenstein XP-m machine that I put together from parts I either got off of ebay or picked off of older machines.  Now I just have to wait for newegg to get the parts here.  Should be here by Monday.


----------



## x800professor (Jan 23, 2007)

By the way, that 120mm fan on the big typhoon is just a regular old 120mm case fan, isn't it?  Meaning I can just buy another 120mm case fan to get rid of that low rpm ugly fan that comes with it.  If so, anybody have any fans they would recommend?  I would prefer a fan with a blue LED to go with all the other blue LEDs in the case.


----------



## oinkypig (Jan 23, 2007)

the fan i received in my case, in fact, had the blue leds on the fan. heres my case http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/586


----------



## DOM (Jan 23, 2007)

x800professor said:


> By the way, that 120mm fan on the big typhoon is just a regular old 120mm case fan, isn't it?  Meaning I can just buy another 120mm case fan to get rid of that low rpm ugly fan that comes with it.  If so, anybody have any fans they would recommend?  I would prefer a fan with a blue LED to go with all the other blue LEDs in the case.



well this got cuz you can adjust the speed and it look nice  

Thermaltake A2018 120mm Blue LED Case Fan
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811999122

or this if you dont want that and save some $

Thermaltake A1926 120mm Blue LED Case Fan 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811999127


----------



## x800professor (Jan 23, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> well this got cuz you can adjust the speed and it look nice
> 
> Thermaltake A2018 120mm Blue LED Case Fan
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811999122
> ...




The first one was actually the one I was thinking about.  I'm pretty sure the motherboard can control the speed of the fan, so I don't think I need the nob though.


----------



## Boneface (Jan 23, 2007)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> Why are you kicking your self in the a$$



ive seen the temps yours runs at


----------



## DOM (Jan 23, 2007)

x800professor said:


> The first one was actually the one I was thinking about.  I'm pretty sure the motherboard can control the speed of the fan, so I don't think I need the nob though.



but thats in the bois right? thats why i like the nob  and it has a higher Air Flow CFM


----------



## DOM (Jan 23, 2007)

Boneface said:


> ive seen the temps yours runs at



  cuz i have it next to the Window   outside kind of cold,  i'll try it just at room temps later if you want cuz im need to get some sleep

and i have the side off all the time and i got a cheap Central Air Conditioner filter so i wont get dust and dirt from the outside with my 9" fan blowing the cold air in to the case

but i always use my 9" fan before it was cold 

so whats your idle and load temps at stock with the furry dice then i'll try mine later

your case is closed right do you got any intake fans?


----------



## x800professor (Jan 23, 2007)

So, if my well ventilated case isn't enough to keep the temps down on my x1950XT when I get it all set up (should be here today, it's out for delivery), what replacement fan/heatsink would you guys recommend?  I'm might go the water route in the distant future, but not right now.


----------



## x800professor (Jan 24, 2007)

Oh goodie.  Problem with the build.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=24209


----------

